# Spirit of France



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Just reading reports about a gang of drunken students from Manchester University running amok on the P&O ferry Spirit of France. According to reports the students had to be confined to the first class lounge as they had terrified the passengers with their antics and "wrecked" the interior of the ferry before order was restored. The news is on the press association web site but I can't figure out how to post a link to the item, sorry. (Scribe)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is the report from the Daily Wail:

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/...mok-cross-Channel-ferry-drunken-ski-trip.html 

Note that they have the really important things covered - like the cost of the ship!


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Or the BBC:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-1765662


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Many thanks for that Mad Landsman, I must discover how to do that one of these days....(LOL)


----------

